# Looks like Lafrenz and the Celtics are killing KG and T'wolves



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice going freaking Mavs, hope you enjoy the cellar this year.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

don't you wish there was something that could block immature postersand paople that don't know **** about b-ball?

oh yeah the ignore lists, congrats on joining my list, LMAO.:laugh:

No masked cursing -- MJG


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Are you being sarcastic?? One game and you are saying we are in the cellar. Lets see what you say when the Mavs are the champs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm willing to bet the Mavs will finish somewhere between being cellar-dwellers and NBA Champs:laugh:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I can tell you what*

The Mavs will not win 60 games this year thats for sure.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*You guys most likely haven't seen Walker play*

He can't shoot, is a ball hog, can't play D and is TO prone.

But you guys will find out soon enough since your BB experts.

You really think your going to get pass the Spurs, Kings and T'Wolves with that lineup..now who is stupid here.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

obviously you are, let's see an aging minnesota and kings lineup or a lineup of pure backups with 5 YOUNG all stars, let me think about this. LMAO


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Nice going freaking Mavs, hope you enjoy the cellar this year.


After losing 2 white guys you better make sure dallas is still the whitest team in the league. Lafrentz couldn't hold 'Toine's shoe string. How the hell do you make a comment like that?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: I can tell you what*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Mavs will not win 60 games this year thats for sure.


Why are you talking smack about the Mavs and then have the Mavs' star player as your picture.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*This trade will go down*

as one of the worst in NBA history mark my words.

You really think Walker is going to make the Mavs better now
thats a good one. Did you see him in the Playoffs last year?

Have you seen him play at all? Bird didn't want him, there is a reason for it. The first thing Ainge wanted to do once he became a GM was to dump Walker to any team that would take him, why
is that.

I wouldn't even trade Jiri heads up, talk about a steal.

The guy put up 19.9 shots per game, do the math idiots. How many shots are left for the rest of the team. He also likes to 
shoot the three and can't make them.

Lafrenz taking it to KG:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=cak10210230026.timberwolves_celtics_cak102&prov=ap

Lafrenz makes headlines in first game
KG can even contain Lafrenz:
http://www.nba.com/http://www.nba.com/celtics/

Is that holding?



Have to admit he does look better in Green, reminds me of Mchale.

And Jiri, next Ainge?
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=manh10310220151.celtics_mavericks_trade_manh103&prov=ap


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

man don't you have anything better to do than harrass mavs fans? for the night raef had 9 points five boards and 0 blocks. The way you pumping him up I thought he had 30 and 15


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*yes in 19 minutes, Did you check*

KG's stats?

Lots of rocket scientists in this board.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: yes in 19 minutes, Did you check*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> KG's stats?
> 
> Lots of rocket scientists in this board.



wow kg shot bad in a game that doesn't count. It is the PRESEASON. For you to be an "I" "T" guy you sure don't have alot of "smarts"


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

For awhile all Dallas fans should just ignore anyone who comes here under the pretence of being a Celtics fan.
You have understand how obnoxious and rude most Celtics fans are when it comes to anyone but Paul Pierce.
They are waiting for Antoine to have a bad game so they can come here and be jerks.

I don't mean all of the Celtics fans. There are some good ones but for the most part the most vocal ones wouldn't know a basketball from a hockey puck. Yet they are the ones here just saying things to start trouble.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Lafrentz sucks. You like him because he's WHITE. Well he is a big stiff.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Looks like Lafrenz and the Celtics are killing KG and T'wolves*



> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> 
> After losing 2 white guys you better make sure dallas is still the whitest team in the league. Lafrentz couldn't hold 'Toine's shoe string. How the hell do you make a comment like that?


I don't know if you know this about Benfica, but he only cares about how the white players do in the NBA for the most part. I guess the Mavs were a team for him to root for because they were the most white team in America. Now he doesn't know where to go. If you look at his posts they usually have to do with defending a white player or praising a white player, whichever is applicable.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Looks like Lafrenz and the Celtics are killing KG and T'wolves*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if you know this about Benfica, but he only cares about how the white players do in the NBA for the most part. I guess the Mavs were a team for him to root for because they were the most white team in America. Now he doesn't know where to go. If you look at his posts they usually have to do with defending a white player or praising a white player, whichever is applicable.


Your very right Messiah. Grow up you racist upset: their's no need for this. I just did a search on him he only replies when it has to do with white players. An example of a post by him would be...Mark Madsen great potential could be a all star if he wasn't on the lakers. I knew something was wrong messiah the way he was jocking Lafrentz:laugh: you'd have to be racist to take him over 'Toine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Looks like Lafrenz and the Celtics are killing KG and T'wolves*



> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> 
> Your very right Messiah. Grow up you racist upset: their's no need for this. I just did a search on him he only replies when it has to do with white players. An example of a post by him would be...Mark Madsen great potential could be a all star if he wasn't on the lakers. I knew something was wrong messiah the way he was jocking Lafrentz:laugh: you'd have to be racist to take him over 'Toine.


I don't have a problem with it. But I feel it is important to praise a player when merited not because of their skin. I actually think Raef will do well in Boston, but it's not cause he is white, but because he will get more shots and is in the East. He will get to play PF in the East.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*You guys are something and so*

are unbelieveable playing the race card and bandwagoners now tht Walker is on the Mavs.

Where did I say that Mark M. would be a superstar. If you look
at many of my posts I am also praising black players. But there
is enough praising on these boards for black players. 

Point out any racists comment I have made on these boards.
You guys looked at all my 891 posts huh, you lack credibility here.
Did you see the one where I praised the Jamison trade? no
missed that one.

Newmessia and Mike, I don't see you praising any white players. But I guess you must think that anybody who roots for the Mavs must be racists right. You guys are the Racists ones here, you must have loved it when the Mavs played five white players..
oh no. Don't play the BS race game with me guys. What NYC
guy roots for the Mavs anyways, which Mavs are you rooting for.

So many bandwagoners on the MAVs now what a joke. Maybe you guys should go back and root for the Clips.

Lafrenz/Jiri trade for Walker was a bad one face it. Has nothing to
do with race here. I never though Walker was that good and I have seen him play many many times. Lafrenz is a better player
and fit for the Mavs. 

What is the excuse for getting blown by 30 points tonight against a an injured Kings team. You really think that Walker was an improvement.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I never said you were racist. I said that everytime something comes up that has to do with a white player you are always there heaping praise on them no matter what, even when they don't deserve it. Seriously all anyone has to do is a post search on your posts to see that you * really really really really * want white players to succeed and that is fine, but sometimes you sound like an idiot when you say Antoine Walker isn't a better player than Raef Lafrentz. I mean come on, who are you fooling.

On the Mavs, I liked them last year and was rooting for them to beat San Antonio. It is you are unhappy now. You don't like the Mavs and they improved their team, maybe not their championship hopes (TBD?), but they did improve parts of their team.

If no one were to believe what I say about you, all you would have to do is a post search on benfica and you will see exactly what all his posts are about. Doesn't matter which white player (Euro or American) he will be there. I bet you think Fred Hoiberg is a guy just bursting with potential too.

I know you root for all the white players to succeed in the league and you would probably love for some more in it, but there is no need to hype people up who are nothing more than role players (i.e. Lafrentz and Welsch).

So I guess I will take my racist butt to sleep for telling it like it is, and not denying what I see when I read your posts.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: You guys are something and so*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> are unbelieveable playing the race card and bandwagoners now tht Walker is on the Mavs.
> 
> Where did I say that Mark M. would be a superstar. If you look
> ...


Man i'm anything but Racist. You claim to not be racist but you are kissing up to every white player, you liked the Jamison trade because of Welsch. You say every white player has potential or is a great shooter. Then when a White player does good it magnetically propels you to bbb.net. You going to take me up on my bet, or are you just going to vent until 'Toine does so good you can't bare to even think of his name? Oh yeah you know this is preseason no one CARES.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's some stuff I saw by barely looking.
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10723
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28610
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8544
Wait just look at any of his posts
http://www.basketballboards.net/for...y=lastpost&sortorder=descending&pagenumber=22


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: You guys are something and so*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> But there is enough praising on these boards for black players.


Are you saying that black players shouldn't get any more attention than they are getting right now and that white players need more attention? I don't think so...

A player should get as much attention as their skills merit whether they're black, white, purple, orange, yellow, or red. 

If you want a mostly white starting team, be fans of Sacramento. Until December, they're entire starting line will be white. Bibby, Christie, Peja, Brad Miller, and Divac. We had so many white guys on the Mavericks because we've got good European scouts. There isn't exactly an abundance of black guys in Europe, with the exception of Sofo (he's half Nigerian) and Pietrus... 

It's like you're saying that Dirk doesn't get enough praise and Nash doesn't get enough praise. They do. If you deserve the praise in most cases you will get it.

You're sounding like Rush when he was blasting McNabb... Saying that he was never a good QB, it was all media hype. He's only a three time consecutive probowler and was the ENTIRE offense on a team that went to the NFC championships the past two years, but accomplishments don't mean anything. That's a joke and so are you.

Benfica thinks to himself, "Walker's not a good player, he's only an all-star. He's only getting all of this attention because he's BLACK, not because he averaged 20 points, 7 boards, and 5 assists last year..."

Come on... We're past that point in American sports history aren't we? Didn't that stuff stop in the 80's?

Will Raef put up better numbers in Boston than Walker will in Dallas? Probably... Does that mean that he's a better player than Walker? No. It just means that he gets more touches and he gets more time on the floor...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Cut this crap out. 

Mav fans stop posting on this. Its crap and a waste of time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's think about this rationally for a sec. What was the worst thing about Walker's game with the Celtics?

It was that he had to shoot a billion threes a game, along with Pierce for them to have any chance of being a playoff team.

Now. What are the best things about Walker's game?
His rebounding, his ballhandling, his leadership(who was it that inspired the celtics to the biggest comeback in playoff history? Hint: It wasn't Paul Pierce(though it was Paul Pierce's play)) and his tremendous passing skills for a man his size.

Now. Think about this. You put him on the mavs team. He no longer needs to shoot a billion times to win. He's surrounded by shooters to pass to. And he's on a team that needs the rebounding. It sounds to me like a perfect match of a player's strengths. Walker will shoot less for the Mavs and the rest of his game, which is very good, will come to the fore. Fans who have been disapointed in Walker for the last few years are going to be in for a treat.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Walker is the better player between him and LaFrentz. Whoever is dumb enough to think otherwise is just being stupid on purpose or they need to get some help.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Mike*

so you went through all my posts, huh. You must think everybody
on here is stupid. You think I am racists for saying that Raef is better than Walker. Sorry, I just don't think too highly of Walker.

As for Europe, of course I am going to praise Euros. I was born there. My Dad is also Brazilian, so I praise Brazilians too. I moved here to the States and Lived mostly in the black hood for 20 years. So if I praise white players and Euros more, whats wrong with that. Not like they get lots of PR and commercial time. 

My comment stands, the Mavs are worse now with Walker than they were with Raef. So far they are playing like a middle tier team. Losing to the Wizards how low can the Mavs get. 

The team is broken and is playing like crap. No
wonder I don't come on here that much anymore, too
many idiots. If someone was to say, here is why Mavs are
better with Walker I would respect. But, my god someone has
the nerve to say the Mavs are worse with Walker verus Raef so
he must be a racists. The Mavs were one of the best and
most exciting teams last year, now they are just another NBA team that lacks that chemistry.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Mike*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> so you went through all my posts, huh. You must think everybody
> on here is stupid. You think I am racists for saying that Raef is better than Walker. Sorry, I just don't think too highly of Walker.
> 
> ...


 
So this is the last we will see of this Rasist????


:laugh:


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Mike*

I can't tell. Are you a Mavericks fan or not?

If you are a fan then you are a poor excuse because this team has only been playing together for what? 2 and a half weeks and you have already labeled them? That doesn't really sound very fair to me.





> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> so you went through all my posts, huh. You must think everybody
> on here is stupid. You think I am racists for saying that Raef is better than Walker. Sorry, I just don't think too highly of Walker.
> 
> ...


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

dude walker was a good trade. raef wasn't working out for the mavs, regardless of what quality of player you think him. a better trade to talk smack on would be the jamison trade, since all the mavs got was a tweener (and did fortson come with that? cause he's trash) and lost their most dynamic player of the playoffs and only clutch performer. plus, when nash sits, the drop in pg play is extremely noticeable, while last year it remained the same and at times surpassed nash's. but walker's doing a good job.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Great, thanks to Walker*

we now have all his fan club on this board. Face it
guys Walker sucks, so go back to where you were.

Maybe Cuban can trade Walker for a top 20 center. Oh wait,
the Mavs had a top 10 center on the team.

The Mavs interior is now so much better that
it allow Christian Laettner 13 points, 13 rebounds and 
5 blocks... 5 BLOCKS.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Why don't you shut up and go to the Celtics forum so you can praise them for their trade and getting Lafrentz. Stop posting here if you think it is a dumb trade. Get a life stop acting like you are on crack.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow you guys sure are thin skinned. Some of you should be embrassed, he is calling out your players, and the best you can do is call him dumb, or a guy who act's like he is on crack.


Just compare statistics between players, win lose record, or until now Toine's excellent stats. Try and explain that the staff is looking for what his role should be and what line up to use. Then ask things like how many Double Double's Raef has, compare Raef's stats to Toine's, bring up the eastern conferences lack of centers when you do this.


Don't post stuff like U SUCK or U R STUPID or U R ON CRAAAaAAaCK, that keeps people from coming over to the mavs board, and will utlimately make this place boring.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Lafrentz sucks. You like him because he's WHITE. Well he is a big stiff.








LaFrentz sucks. Interesting. I bet the majority of Mavs fans loved him, until he go traded, please, don't gimme that BS.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Mike*

Your calling Lafrenz a white stiff, now thats racists. He is one of the most athletic big men in the NBA even after his major injury.
The guy is awesome, runs the floor like a deer and has nice hops. 


Oh yea, seems like the Mavs are playing real. I called it just remember. So far everything I stated has come true. Also,
Walker's numbers don't mean anything. His shots just take away from Dirk's, Nash and Mike F. who are better shooters. This
high power offense didn't account for there being one ball.

My man Dirk says it all:


``If you had of told me we'd hold them to 77 points and we'd lose I would have said you're crazy,'' Nowitzki said. ``Seventy-one points with our high-powered offense is bad. It shows there is no rhythm to our offense, there is no flow. We're not shooting the ball well. We're just struggling.'' 

After preseason and 6 games, playing 500.0 ball and some of you Walker are still raving about the Mavs getting Walker.

This team will never be as good as last years. They need a decent center and play Josh Howard. They is no chemistry and
nobody to set picks, block shots and do some dirty work.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dirk still takes around 15 shots the only one impacted by Walker's shots has been finely. To walkers credit he is shooting very well. Dirk is doing poor from 3 point land as are finely and nash. Walker leads the team in rebounds.


When dirk and finely heal and when this team gets some chemistry you will be proven wrong.



Rate me: 1 | 2 | 3 |4 |5


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Mike*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Your calling Lafrenz a white stiff, now thats racists. He is one of the most athletic big men in the NBA even after his major injury.
> The guy is awesome, runs the floor like a deer and has nice hops.
> 
> ...


Raef runs the floor like a deer, and looks like a deer in the headlights when he's in the paint. Playing in the east is the best thing for him. In the west he avoided the paint like it was an STD.

Walker has been with the Mavs for almost a month now. In that month the Mavs had injuries holding the team back from being able to "gel" (overused word but fits here). But you might as well keep talking **** while there is a slight justification, like 2 losses. 

how'd your boy Raef do against Indy? You should know 1st hand since you have such a tight grip on his jock.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Mavericks win/loss total*

I must say, I am impressed with the highbrow banter on this board. I expected nothing less from Texans.

When I heard about the trade and did the math in my head, I thought the Mavs were a lock to go 60-22 again this year and perhaps win the Midwest again.

Now that they are 4-3 (but still ahead of San Antonio), I am wondering what you guys think of their chances.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Mavericks win/loss total*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I must say, I am impressed with the highbrow banter on this board. I expected nothing less from Texans.


Theres a saying that came to mind when I read this...
"If you don't like it, get the F out"
Other wise deal with it 


> When I heard about the trade and did the math in my head, I thought the Mavs were a lock to go 60-22 again this year and perhaps win the Midwest again.
> 
> Now that they are 4-3 (but still ahead of San Antonio), I am wondering what you guys think of their chances.


On this tho I'll get back with you after the rumors clear about another trade. But as of now, I think the team chemistry is finaly coming around and we should start racking up wins.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I agree...*

And I don't think Cuban is stupid enough to trade Fin and Jamison for Rasheed and Bonzi.....

GO MAVS!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: I agree...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> And I don't think Cuban is stupid enough to trade Fin and Jamison for Rasheed and Bonzi.....
> 
> GO MAVS!!!


I don't know... the more I think about it the more I like the possilbity of having someone who can play center. But its probably just talk.


----------

